# 403 forbidden error reproduce



## deepakdinio (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi,

Issue Description :
Our application access 2 different sites to display some results.
At client side one of these links is displaying 403 forbidden error.for other clients it is working fine. we are aware this error replicate Access denied..

For security reasons client is not allowing us to troubleshoot this issue at there end as it make require proxy server/ firewall access.

we tried to reproduce that error in our side by blocking one of these links, but we know this is not the case is Client side.

if anyone could suggest any alternate way to reproduce same error at our end?

Regards
Deepak


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

If your client forbids you to troubleshoot their network why don't you ask their IT people to work on the issue?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

If your client forbids you to troubleshoot their network why don't you ask their IT people to work on the issue? Perhaps if their IT people can't figure it out then they'll probab ly have you guys access their network.


----------



## deepakdinio (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes that approach has been made awaiting for client reply,but mean while we are trying to reproduce that error..Is there any way other than blocking that site?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried using a different browser?


----------

